# MoonPig's Desk Mod V2



## MoonPig (Apr 9, 2010)

Hey,

Well, i've been trying to delay this, but im starting to need ideas and advice. For those that knew about V1, skip the next paragraph.

Back last year i made a project log of my desk as i started modding it, i worked on it for awhile then left it and used it for afew months. The design had afew flaws though. The layout wasn't well done and the graphics got most of the air flow. I also used wood and it tended to absorb heat and bend alittle. The shallowness of the shelf ment i could only used small heatsinks. So, i took all my components out of my desk, bought an A300 and added v2 to my to-do list. A little down the line i swapped my A300 for a CM690. Here's a link to the original thread: http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=74847

Ok, i looked for some inspiration from existing cases. All cases seem to be the same, expect the Raven etc. So, this design obviously works. I took that into account when i started planning my desk. In the beginning, i wanted to make it ALL myself, but after afew wasted hours with my dremel and tinsnips, i realised that theres a reason they use machines to plot holes and cuts... lol. So, sat at my PC i turned and looked at my CM690... from my vision, it was perfect to destroy. It had everything, WaterTubing holes, HD cage, 120mm exhaust, grills etc. 

I took out my tape measure and started looking at my desk. However, the shelf i used originally was too low for a 120mm fan. So, i thought of ways i could make it work. Luckily the shelf used four pieces of wood, so i cut up the CM690, measured it, moved the supports in the desk down and slid the newly sprayed, custom mobo tray in. Perfect. (Forgot to mention the time it took to punch the tray in, secure though, lol).

Then i started fitting all my hardware and noticed that i cant mount the PSU vertically anymore... shame. It all worked though and she booted first time. After afew hours of playing around, i shut it down and fitted the switch and did some cable management on the top. 

Now, theres still work to do, but i need input for that. I've worked out that i need either:

- Get 4/5 120mm fans and fit them (2 on the LMX).
- Go water again and cool my HD4870 with a Full-Cover.
- Keep my deltas and Lian Li's and get a Rheostat for them.

I also need to:

- Get a 12" White cathode to go behind the door, lighting all the motherboard, yet hidden.
- Possibly get some braided 24pin, 8pin and 2x 6pin cables.
- Cut some metal to cover the grill holes in the tray.
- Fit a fan controller behind the door, hidden yet easily accessible. 
- Sort out the under shelf to make the PSU fixed and the HD's better placed.

So, afew things. I mainly want input and advice. Also just wanted to start this so i have a place for updates.

All input is welcome 

When it's complete, or good enough, i'll post it in the 'Case Mods' section.

Pictures:


----------



## jellyrole (Apr 9, 2010)

This is pretty awesome!


----------



## mlee49 (Apr 9, 2010)

Dude I never saw that power switch, absoluetly sick!

Depending on how flashy you want it you could drop some tracers in or a led 120mm fan on your heatsink instead of a 12" hidden cathode.


----------



## MoonPig (Apr 9, 2010)

Well, i was thinking about getting my old Xiggy XLF's back.

2 in the front
2 on the LMX
1 at the rear

Then the cathode later on. I prefer white light over colours.


----------



## DaveK (Apr 9, 2010)

MoonPig said:


> Well, i was thinking about getting my old Xiggy XLF's back.
> 
> 2 in the front
> 2 on the LMX
> ...



Yeah, I like white cathodes myself. I find it's more, elegant? I can't think of the word lol. Less kinda "gamer" case, it's there to show off the inside of a case and not add to the crazyness lol


----------



## ste2425 (Apr 9, 2010)

i dont no if you have the tools or even how hard it would be to build but maybe have te cd drive pop out the side of the desk? All stealth like? dont no how you sort out the buttons etc but an idea tis very very cool though bud


----------



## MoonPig (Apr 9, 2010)

I don't use a CD Drive. Ain't done for over half a year, maybe more.

I'm leaning towards the XLFs, but that means i NEED to shift these Delta's before i can afford them.


----------



## jellyrole (Apr 9, 2010)

How do you install Windows then?


----------



## Kantastic (Apr 9, 2010)

Genius mod, stylish and classy.


----------



## Crazykenny (Apr 9, 2010)

Does it support all motherboard types? Wait... it doesnt, Hehehe you can just drill the holes you need  Awesome, havent seen this kinda mod done well in a long time.

And that on button is pure genius.


----------



## MoonPig (Apr 9, 2010)

@jellyrole: Using a USB stick.

It supports ATX and down. Not sure i'll ever need more than ATX...


----------



## Crazykenny (Apr 9, 2010)

MoonPig said:


> @jellyrole: Using a USB stick.
> 
> It supports ATX and down. Not sure i'll ever need more than ATX...



Still if you do want to, lets say, go for dual socket motherboards or anything else that has the size of E-ATX you could easily make it fit. Thats the major advantage of wood, is far more workable then steel or aluminium.

On a side note, you never would have to be afraid that someone is gonna steal your PC. Other side of that coin would be LAN Parties. I dont think your gonna bring your entire desk along, hahaha.


----------



## MoonPig (Apr 9, 2010)

That and im not sure i'd ever go to one. And on the off chance i did, i have a PC upstairs thats more than suitable 

I'm not that much of an enthusiast, anymore. So, dual socket doesn't interest me. Next major upgrade would be to i7 in afew months, thats ATX and its not like im gunna need another upgrade for along time.


----------



## Crazykenny (Apr 9, 2010)

One thing I'm curious about. What are the temps you're getting? Since you got a hot-head 4870 in and all. I know mine are running hot


----------



## DannibusX (Apr 9, 2010)

That's badass dude.  I like it a lot.


----------



## MoonPig (Apr 10, 2010)

Erm, 40c idle, 70c load. It's overclocked too. Might get some proper cooling for it though, depends if i stay with this card.


----------



## Reefer86 (Apr 10, 2010)

hey moony looking good , i have your xigmatecs here and waiting.


----------



## Kreij (Apr 10, 2010)

Great work MP. Looking forward to seeing V3


----------



## Crazykenny (Apr 10, 2010)

MoonPig said:


> Erm, 40c idle, 70c load. It's overclocked too. Might get some proper cooling for it though, depends if i stay with this card.



Those are very nice temperatures for a stock cooled 4870.


----------



## MoonPig (Apr 10, 2010)

Yea, Not keen on the looks of it though, unless i had 2. lol. 

Need something sexy


----------



## MoonPig (Apr 16, 2010)

Update:


----------



## mlee49 (Apr 16, 2010)

Dude, nice fans! That list pic is awesome!  

Are those Xiggy's?  If they are you could mod the casing or fan since they are removable.


----------



## MoonPig (Apr 16, 2010)

Yea, XLFs. Why would i mod it? Do what to them?

I know how to mod fans, made some odd ones in my time


----------



## mlee49 (Apr 16, 2010)

I was just curious about if they were or not.  Could paint the fans red or to match another part of the computer.


----------



## Radical_Edward (Apr 16, 2010)

Wow, looks good there MoonPig.


----------



## cadaveca (Apr 16, 2010)

Huh...looks good..how the liquid metal CPU cooler treating ya?


----------



## MoonPig (Apr 17, 2010)

Too much for me if im honest. Really considering losing it and going with a full loop or a highend normal air cooler. Noctua or Thermalright etc.


----------



## Cold Storm (Apr 17, 2010)

Looking good Mp. Makes me want to build a desk so I can do a little mod of myself! Nice work man. Love the second one as much as the first.


I think you might like to have fun with a water loop. I can see you adding a dual rad on the door. Would look sweet, and nice to have the room for it.



Good Luck


----------



## MoonPig (Apr 17, 2010)

I would add one there, but i like the freedom of easy opening and taking off (changed the door fans about 100 times this week).

I think i'll get a PA120.3 (or similar) and mount it like the last loop, under the middle. Then run the tubing into the case where it'll simply go in, cool the cpu, cool the GPU(s) and straight back out. Hide the Res and Pump. 

Just need to decide what to do first:

Sell LMX and get a CPU only loop
Sell LMX and get a second 4870 and a mid/high end heatsink
Sell LMX and 4870 and get mid/high end heatsink and update GPU.

Hmmm... choices...


----------



## TotalChaos (Apr 17, 2010)

looking very good indeed, I'd love to see peoples looks if you were to bring it to a LAN event


----------



## MoonPig (Apr 17, 2010)

Pah, i'd just take my 'media-center'. Gunna be changing some hardware this week, we can play a nice game of 'Spot the Difference'.


----------



## cadaveca (Apr 17, 2010)

MoonPig said:


> Just need to decide what to do first:
> 
> Sell LMX and get a CPU only loop
> Sell LMX and get a second 4870 and a mid/high end heatsink
> ...



Too bad you weren't on this side of the pond..I'd like to play with an LMX.

I'm kinda jealous..that's one good desk mod.


----------



## MoonPig (Apr 17, 2010)

Changed my plan, again. 

Should be quite different come Tuesday night 

Wish UKers were as enthusiastic as some USers about this LMX


----------



## Ahhzz (Apr 19, 2010)

Very, very sharp.


----------



## MoonPig (Apr 21, 2010)




----------



## Inioch (Apr 21, 2010)

Do you have good temps with the C12P? It was just barely enough for my 4GHz C0, but then again, I had to pump a lot more volts through it.

So you going back to water or not?


----------



## MoonPig (Apr 21, 2010)

Idle: 23 30 41 34 (41 and 34 are broke)
Load: 44 39 44 44 (LinX)

Id say they were good.


----------



## WhiteLotus (Apr 21, 2010)

I recognise that cooler!

Glad you got good temps with it, I always found it treated me good.


----------



## Cold Storm (Apr 21, 2010)

I know that cooler all ways treated me good while I had it in my system! Now, going into my dad's insane htpc


Looking good Moonpig!


----------



## Inioch (Apr 21, 2010)

MoonPig said:


> Idle: 23 30 41 34 (41 and 34 are broke)
> Load: 44 39 44 44 (LinX)
> 
> Id say they were good.



Nice, and the best part about the Noctuas is the lack of noice. If only I had an E0...

Keep up the good work mate.


----------



## MoonPig (Jun 13, 2010)

Ops, should of updated this:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p8RTFf-eiV0


----------



## TechPowerDown (Jun 25, 2010)

Looks Great, Especially Through The Looking Glass, I Thought The Wires Would Show But They Don't, Extremly Impressed, I Wish I Had That Skill, I Still Have A Pain In The Ass Tryin To Get Normal Crap Into a mATX Mid Tower. Good Job.


----------



## Mr McC (Jun 25, 2010)

The only thing I have issue with, and I am amazed by the quality and ingenuity of what you have done, is the choice of desk.


----------



## MoonPig (Jun 25, 2010)

Well, about 10 years ago, this desk was made (from scratch) for my by a family friend. The quality of it ment it cost shit loads. 

Im not just going to discard it.


----------



## Mr McC (Jun 25, 2010)

MoonPig said:


> Well, about 10 years ago, this desk was made (from scratch) for my by a family friend. The quality of it ment it cost shit loads.
> 
> Im not just going to discard it.



I undertand entirely and aesthetics, after all, are entirely subjective. I'm sure it's an excellent piece of furniture, I just don't like the look of it.


----------



## puma99dk| (Jun 25, 2010)

it's a nice mod MoonPig ^^

even though i love my Cooler-Master CM690II Advanced


----------



## MoonPig (Jun 25, 2010)

puma99dk| said:


> it's a nice mod MoonPig ^^
> 
> even though i love my Cooler-Master CM690II Advanced



Look closely at the case... you might notice some 'similarities'


----------

